# Whip'r ice Rod?



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

I just got a $25 buck gift certificate sent to me from Mill's Fleet farm (out of state sporting goods shop) and I want to buy another ice rod.


I want to get a rod that has a sensitive enough tip to get away from a spring bobber when fishing for gills. The local shops near me are out of stock on most of their ice gear and I was wondering if anyone knew if this rod fits the bill or if they can suggest one that might do the trick. I'm looking for a rod (if it exists) that can show negative bites when running small tungsten.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have 5 rods that HT makes and i use them for gills , it has a very sensitive tip and i love them as i dislike spring bobbers. I bought them at of all places Wal Mart for $12 and they are great rods.. JMO..

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

I have one to be honest have not caught a fish on it but it is sensitive and perhaps if I ice fished it would catch fish LOL. Every year I plan on ice fishing a few times and pick up a few more items to do it. The reality is I have went 3 times in the last 4 years. But other than the actual catching fish part I bought it for the same reason very sensitive tip and I have a 8ft version for blue gill and crappie it is a great rod for tight lining in deeper water nothing gets past it. Sensitive enough to let you know a fish swam by and has the backbone to pull out huge crappie.


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

I want one of those HT rods but I can't seem to find them for sale around Kzoo and most places online are sold out.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

RS1983 said:


> I want one of those HT rods but I can't seem to find them for sale around Kzoo and most places online are sold out.


If ya want me to check our local Wal Mart i can, got to go in the morning after work..

If ya want PM me your number ..

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

1mainiac said:


> I have one to be honest have not caught a fish on it but it is sensitive and perhaps if I ice fished it would catch fish LOL. Every year I plan on ice fishing a few times and pick up a few more items to do it. The reality is I have went 3 times in the last 4 years. But other than the actual catching fish part I bought it for the same reason very sensitive tip and I have a 8ft version for blue gill and crappie it is a great rod for tight lining in deeper water nothing gets past it. Sensitive enough to let you know a fish swam by and has the backbone to pull out huge crappie.


I have several $100 custom built light action rods and don't use them, i always tend to go to my HT rod. Don't know why either..

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey RS. Check out Sims Custom ice rods out of Grand Haven or Spring Lake. Cant remember for sure. This is my second season wth the 50 " model. Sensitive enough for the negative bite!! Very happy wth it. Hope this helps. Shrubby


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hey RS. Check out Sims Custom ice rods out of Grand Haven or Spring Lake. Cant remember for sure. This is my second season wth the 50 " model. Sensitive enough for the negative bite!! Very happy wth it. Hope this helps. Shrubby
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks i will.

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## THE BAIT SHOP GUY (Nov 7, 2001)

We had 3 of the first 4 that we sold at my shop returned because they broke, (28 inch models.) This was several years ago, so maybe their quality control has improved. My first impression of them was not very good, and haven't ordered them again.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

THE BAIT SHOP GUY said:


> We had 3 of the first 4 that we sold at my shop returned because they broke, (28 inch models.) This was several years ago, so maybe their quality control has improved. My first impression of them was not very good, and haven't ordered them again.


Well i had mine going on 5 yrs and haven't broke one yet. It has a lot to do with proper care i have a hard case for mine..

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## nws6373 (Dec 2, 2012)

RS, I purchased a Frabil quiktip from Bass Pro about a month ago. I use it for smelt on Gull. I really like its sensitivity. Has good backbone with a very pliable tip. I got it at the Portage, Indiana store.


----------



## jdthree (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi. I work with K&E and while I like the Whip'r Rod, the Skandia Noodle Rod is a little more sensitive

Sent from my HUAWEI-M931


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> Thanks i will.
> 
> Sent from my bloody fingertips


Sorry. Sims out of Shelbyville. Shrubby


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Noodles77 (Apr 1, 2013)

I bought a Scandia 48" light action for whitefish and lake trout, it is amazing. I use many ultralight rods by other brands for panfish and now I think I'm going to try a 30-36" Scandia in the ultralight because their light action shows more than the rest of my ultras. Could be the length helping me out too. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

I really don't care for the noodle type rods for pannies but prefer a fast sensitive tip with a fair amount of backbone.

The Clam Jason Mitchell Meat Sticks and fhe Frabill Bro Series Quick Tip rods are my choice for panfish. The Black Betty 27" Quick Tip rod is also in my arsenal.


----------

